# Leaf tip browning



## SFLguy (Oct 6, 2016)

I occaisionally get these brown spots on my leaf tips that will slowly spread downwards if left unchecked, it can happen to brand new leaves too, any ideas on what's causing it?


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2016)

I've experienced that from tds burn


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2016)

I have no idea what causes it, but I get my pruners red hot
and whack it off.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 7, 2016)

It's a rot. I would say pseudomonas.
It can start anywhere on the leaf. 

I have that on some plants at the moment, unfortunately. usually Maudiae type. 
As you say, if you leave it, it will kill the entire leaf.
Best to cut off the affected area as soon as you see it start. 
Usually that's the end, but it can start from the cut end in just a few days of at times even months later. 
I hate it!!! Lost a couple beauties to this disease.

So far, disease free Paphs have been bulldog hybrids.


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 7, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It's a rot. I would say pseudomonas.
> It can start anywhere on the leaf.
> 
> I have that on some plants at the moment, unfortunately. usually Maudiae type.
> ...


I've had it happen too but it's never done more than kill a leaf
It'll reappear on a single leaf and kill the leaf to the base, then a new leaf forms right after the death of the old leaf. 
It can also just stop spreading at one point


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 7, 2016)

troy said:


> I've experienced that from tds burn


That's possible, the area in in is notorious for bad water, that and Mosaic just accidentally dumped a ton of chemicals into the Floridan aquifer so it could be even worse now. I'll try giving the plants 50 tap 50 distilled, see if that helps


----------

